# Arthur Warner turning tools?



## PatMiles (Nov 18, 2014)

Have any of the good folks on this board used any of the Warner high speed steel lathe tools?
I'm wanting to try something other than carbide and don't have the equipment to grind my own tools at this time so I started looking for steel inserts. Any info will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Cobra (Nov 18, 2014)

In the long run you may be better spending your money in a grinder and learning to grind your own.  Not much difference in price if your looking at a set of the HSS insert tooling.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 18, 2014)

As Cobra said, all you need is a cheap bench grinder and some HHS blanks.  Grinding tool bits is not magic, it just takes a little practice.  The only thing you really have to remember is that the cutting edge is the part that sticks out the farthest, everything else is clearance.

There are all kinds of instructions on the ''right'' way to grind a lathe tool bit.  IMHO, the right way to grind a tool bit is the one that gets the job done and produces an acceptable finish.  If you make a grind, and it doesn't work the way you want it, then try changing it a bit and try again.  This is the learning experience.


----------



## Reeltor (Nov 25, 2014)

Pat, 

I bought a set.  While they work as advertized and are super easy to sharpen if I had to do it again, I most likely would not have bought them.  I say this NOT because they don't work, but because I have a larger lathe that can take big cuts.  These bits, IMHO are better suited for a 9-10" bench lathe.

To sharpen these inserts you take the insert and place the top onto a sharpening stone; a few figure 8's and your done.  The threading inserts work real well in steel and aluminum.

Mike


----------



## Sandia (Nov 25, 2014)

I use the Warner inserts a lot for normal turning and facing and find them really fast and easy to use. I also grind my own tools as well plus use a lot of carbide inserts. I have a 14X40 lathe. Very easy to sharpen on a normal flat stone, just oil and move them in a circular motion a few times, and you have a new tool.

Sandia


----------



## Pat of TN (Nov 25, 2014)

AR Warner tools are very nice quality. One downside is, HSS inserts don't have any kind of ground-in cutting geometry. They don't offer a whole lot because of that, although I will say, especially on a manual lathe that can't get the top speeds needed for carbide-cutting aluminum, HSS inserts work fantastic on alum.

But the thing is, you're not restricted to HSS inserts. I believe AR Warner sells carbide inserts as well, so you have that option as well.

I own a 3/8 TCMT boring bar and a 1/2-shank CCMT turning tool. The tools themselves and inserts are very nicely made.


----------



## ricsmall (Nov 26, 2014)

Just to reinforce what's already been said, the warner tools and inserts are nice. They come ready to cut and easy to sharpen when the need arises. Very easy to get down to the last .0005, and work very well for slower speeds and lighter cuts. 

Having said aid all that, I also use carbide insert tooling and hand ground HSS tools, depending on the situation. All of these tools have their place, and there are pros and cons to all of em. Hope this helps

Richard


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 26, 2014)

I need to order me some my self. Be nice for interrupted cuts and to keep the rpm down on maller stock. I use carbide inserts now on my 9x and there is no reason at all a small machine cant run it. You can cut a fair bit deeper then carbide needs just maybe not as deep as carbide can go.

Right now my hss gets ground on for form tools or anything that might beat up a carbide. Carbides just faster.


----------



## [X]Outlaw (Nov 26, 2014)

I use the AR Warner HSS tools on my Taig lathe. They work very nice. When I have to work with harder materials I change out the inserts to carbide.

Chevy


----------



## royesses (Nov 26, 2014)

I purchased the A R Warner boring tool, internal threading tool and 5 piece turning tool set from LMS. I and my son use them on a HF 7x10 mini lathe. He is making vape tubes using 22mm od x 150mm 304 stainless. They cut it so well that we will always use them They are high quality and the inserts aren't all that expensive. I grind my own tools for the o'ring grooves and any other special shapes. The AR Warner tools are very well suited to the small underpowered flimsy mini lathe. We really like them.

This is just the opinion of an old mechanic and hobbyist, not a machinist by any stretch of the imagination and should be considered as such.anic:

Have a great Thanksgiving holiday everyone!
Roy


----------



## MarioM (Nov 28, 2014)

I have some and like them very much.  Also grind my own tools.  My lathe is a SB10K and most of my jobs are small.


----------



## jds (Nov 28, 2014)

I bought a couple sets while I was taking a machine tool operator course.  I originally bought a set for threading, I have ground my own and threaded with carbide also.  I have the sets for turning, but have not used them yet.  I am waiting on a lathe so we will see how well they work.


----------



## george wilson (Nov 30, 2014)

To grind turning tools correctly is a very NECESSARY skill,and should be mastered as soon as possible when you get a lathe.

I suppose one of the prime things you need to do is develop the ability to look at a correctly ground tool,or a decent picture of one(from,say,a lathe manual). Learn to look carefully at it and imitate the angles when you grind the tool.

You need to have SOME mechanical leanings. Like,grasp that the cutting tool needs a clearance angle on its front,or leading edge or it will not cut. period. I have seen otherwise competent craftsmen who did not understand this when they got a lathe,and simply could not figure out why their tool would not cut.

I saw an otherwise good gunsmith make a 3/4" tap for threading flintlock breech plugs,and leave no clearance angle. He could not understand why the tap would not cut. I ground a clearance angle on each flute,and it cut quite well. The tap was very well made but for the lacking clearance angle. 

I saw some blacksmiths let their lathe tool get ground until the cutting edge was extremely obtuse. Then,they thought the lathe I had gotten for them was no good. These were very long term craftsmen. I explained that they would not expect their pocket knives to cut with such a blunt cutting edge. The tool worked perfectly well after I re ground it properly. The lathe I had gotten them was a Hardinge,too!!

So,learn to LOOK AT the sample carefully and imitate it at least.


----------



## mikey (Nov 30, 2014)

Pat, I own the AR Warner turning tool set and one of their boring bars so I am very familiar with their quality and performance. They are good tools and the inserts are easily sharpened so this may reduce costs over expensive carbide inserts. I have also used these ARW tools with carbide inserts in them and they perform as you would expect such a tool to perform. If you're looking to contain costs while having the option of switching to a carbide insert at need then the AR Warner turning tools are a very attractive option in my opinion. Your 1340 will handle either type of insert easily.

With that said, I rarely use these turning tools because my in-shop tests show that a well-ground HSS tool with a tip geometry suited to the job will easily outperform a flat-topped insert. They can also last a lifetime if cared for so they are cheaper. 

So, I'm with George and the others who advise you to spend the money on a good grinder and learn to grind your own tools. It is a skill well worth learning.

If you choose or prefer NOT to grind your own then the AR Warner tools are a good choice.


----------



## Coomba (Dec 1, 2014)

I have two sets, one is for carbide and the other HSS. They work really well. I also have been grinding my own HSS. This is something I thought I'd never would be able to do, but have found out it is not that hard, and find it very fulfilling.


----------



## higgite (Dec 1, 2014)

How good or bad are Warner HSS inserts at breaking chips when turning aluminum stock, mostly 6061-T6? Any different from grind-your-own tools?

Tom


----------



## Pmedic828 (Dec 1, 2014)

I purchased a set of 5 turning tools in 1/2 inch - these are great - especially the 60 degree point for single point threading - one good thing is that when these inserts dull, you can just turn them - they have 3 sides - after that, only one side needs to be honed.  Place the flat side bevel up and hone - returns cutter to near new condition - 
I was not having much luck grinding tool bits and wanted to turn chips right away - now, after practice, I do Grind HSS bits, but these indexable inserts are HSS and not carbide so they can be used on a small to medium machine where carbide requires too much umph to sluff off instead of cut.


----------



## mikey (Dec 2, 2014)

higgite said:


> How good or bad are Warner HSS inserts at breaking chips when turning aluminum stock, mostly 6061-T6? Any different from grind-your-own tools?



Tom, these are flat-topped inserts with no chipbreaker so they cut just like any other flat-topped insert, meaning they will put out a looong stringy chip if you feed to slow or cut too shallow. Get the feed, depth of cut and speed right and it works just fine in aluminum. Finishes nicely, too. They still won't cut nearly as well as a HSS tool ground for aluminum that has a lot of side rake and decent back rake. In addition, cutting forces will be higher with the ARW inserts compared to a good ground tool, something to keep in mind if you have a small lathe. HOWEVER, if you don't grind your own tools then these HSS inserts are a decent option.


----------



## PatMiles (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the input gents.
As several folks have said I will be learning to grind my tools but wanted a set that I could use now. I have ordered and received the #7 kit, 3/8" right hand turning and 3/8" boring bar. I'm hoping to mount them today and do a bit of turning.
Thanks again.


----------

